# Milescraft Model 1201 BasePlate / Bushing Set, boring but good.



## noahsdad86 (Mar 16, 2010)

nice video looks like a nice baseplate.


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

There made of plastic, I was wondering how good they were? I've seen them for a good price but still passed it up. I guess you chose between quality or versatility.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I had the plastic set that came with my sign crafter kit I wore the 5/8 bushing out on another project. Now I have the upgrade kit. It came with plastic bushing plate and brass bushings. I like that better.


----------



## kosta (Mar 20, 2009)

yea milescraft makes some good stuff


----------



## 3DWoodworkingSupply (Jan 23, 2010)

Milescraft also has metal nose bushings available for the TurnLock system. They're quite a bit more durable, but a bit harder to find… They come in a set of bushings, or they come in a kit with the Base Plate included.

As for the durability and convenience of the system itself, I can attest. I've been demonstrating the Milescraft Sign Pro and Design/Inlay Kit most weekends since October at The Woodworking Shows and haven't needed to change out any of our Base Plates yet. Countless bushing changes have been performed and each bushing still locks into place perfectly on center.


----------

